# Anyone in Poole?



## Doobiesis (19 Jul 2015)

Be great to find/start a group in Poole/Dorset or surrounding areas. 

I go on 30+ rides and avg speed is around 15/16.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (19 Jul 2015)

There're a few clubs around already. 
I'm near the border between Bournemouth and Poole and I ride with people from 2 or 3 clubs. ... there's no animosity at all, peple ride just for the love of riding a bike


----------



## Lisat (23 Jul 2015)

Which clubs are these? I am on the borders of Bournemouth and Poole and would like to join one but don't know what would suit. I am a distance rather than speed person. Longest ride to date 200km Audax, I would like to improve speed but only so I can do longer rides in the time.


----------



## Doobiesis (23 Jul 2015)

Spoked Wheels said:


> There're a few clubs around already.
> I'm near the border between Bournemouth and Poole and I ride with people from 2 or 3 clubs. ... there's no animosity at all, peple ride just for the love of riding a bike



What clubs are they?


----------



## Spoked Wheels (23 Jul 2015)

There's the Wessex CTC, Poole jubilee, Christchurch Bicycle Club (CBC)....

On a Saturday mornings there's an informal ride for new riders from Christchurch to the new forest. CBC and the CTC ride together.

Some details in the CBC website.... google it if you like


----------

